# Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen



## mmaier1 (2. August 2012)

*nix*

erledigt


----------



## raxrue (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Mist..da fehlen meinem größten noch 65cm...aber bin ja in 1,5 Wochen an der Müritz und dann.......


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Bei Einmeteracht kann man versehentlich auch mal Einmterachzig verstehen. 

Ansonsten tolle Promo für die Bude, und auch mit 72cm weniger bleibt es ein toller Fisch.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Der Bericht wurde hier schonmal diskutiert,
Ein schöner Hecht aber niemals 1,8m lang.
Ausserdem passt das Gewicht niemals zur Grösse!
Wenn es wirklich 1,8m Hechte geben sollte müsste so ein Fisch meiner Meinung nach mindestens 40kg und mehr wiegen!


----------



## Ein_Angler (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Diesen Fakefisch hatten wir doch schon mal hier in der Diskussion. 1,80 ist der Hecht höchstens gross, wenn man dem die Innereien ausnimmt und diese bei der Länge dazurechnet.


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Dann hat Uli seiner 1.81 schau mal auf den Finger am Hechtpo.... 

http://www.blinker.de/images/aktuell/2011_September/Teaser_UliB.jpg


----------



## Ein_Angler (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

@mmaier: Ich hätte meinen 1,12m Hecht auch so vor die Linse halten können das er nach 2m aussieht habe ich aber nicht. Jeder normale Angler weiss doch das es keine Hechte gibt die 1,8m gross werden, selbst die grössten Muskies, die noch etwas grösser werden als ein Northern Pike, haben gerade mal 1,5m, aber 1,8m ist frei erfunden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Wenn der wirklich schöne und gut genährte Hecht echte 21 KG hat, dann würde ich ihm zwischen 130 und max. 140cm
zugestehen.:m
Aber 1,8m und 21 KG wären nur Gräte und grosser Kopf.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Nabend,


 1,80 zu 21kg ..

Der Knabe kann ja nicht mal richtig lügen. Dann wars garantiert kein Angler.. loool


----------



## silviomopp (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

passiert mir des öfteren :q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Ich habe in Natura einmal am See einen Hecht von 140 cm und 20,5 Kg gesehen - dagegen ist dieser hier eine Wuchtbrumme und müsste bei 180 cm wesentlich mehr Kg auf den Rippen haben.


----------



## Bungo (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Der Fisch war sicher 118cm, Ein Meter und achtzehn.
Aber auch da wären, selbst wenn es sich zweifelsohne um ein gut genährtes Exemplar handelt, 21KG zu viel.
15kg würde ich dem Fisch geben, vielleicht 16, es fehlt halt jede Relation weil der Fisch extrem vor die Linse gehalten wird.

PS, ruft mal an


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

ich finde ja Photoshop shice ...
was ich da schon so alles an geschummelten Fotos gesehen habe |krach:
aber schöner fang natürlich !


----------



## jurij12 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

huhu

Ja hab letztens auch nen 1,80 guppy gefangen ... 90 KG schwer das teil.
Is doch nichts bei^^

Nein, der kerl aufm bild will zu 100% nur für sein laden werben mehr nicht 

Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



jurij12 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Ja hab letztens auch nen* 1,80 guppy gefangen ... 90 KG schwer das teil.*
> Is doch nichts bei^^
> ...


 

Huhu,#h

auch du bist ein Lügner.


----------



## jurij12 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

huhu

@Jürgen nein nein is mein voller ernst 
mein köder war die zickige freundin die nicht wollte das ich angeln fahre 

Petri


----------



## Balu0307 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



jurij12 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> @Jürgen nein nein is mein voller ernst
> mein köder war die zickige freundin die nicht wollte das ich angeln fahre
> ...


 
und ich war schon erschrocken, dass du in meinem Aquarium meinen lieblings Guppy geangelt hast. :g Aber so lange es "nur" dein Gruppi war .... :q:m


----------



## Alpinestars (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Würde es ja gerne glauben, aber so wie es hier viele andere schon gesagt haben, 1,80m bei 21kg und der Hecht sieht ja nicht gerade mager aus, auf dem Foto.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Bei der Größe nur 21kg, da kann ja was nicht stimmen^^
|rolleyes


----------



## GeorgeB (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Wie entspannt man doch mehr als 20 Kilogramm Fisch, einen halben Meter vom Körper entfernt, vor die Kamera halten kann ...


----------



## derMatzler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

das Schlimme ist, dass der Bursche aufgefressen werden soll


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



derMatzler schrieb:


> das Schlimme ist, dass der Bursche aufgefressen werden soll



Der ist schon seit ca. 15 Monaten verdaut und ausgeschissen, und was ist so schlimm daran einen Fisch zu verwerten? Nix, ist das normalste von der Welt!


----------



## derMatzler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

kein Problem. Dachte nur daran, dass ein Laich-Mutter-Hecht noch so viele Nachkommen haben kann, hehe. Ich hätte ihn (sie) vielleicht noch präparieren lassen. Is jedem sein Gusto


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



derMatzler schrieb:


> Is jedem sein Gusto



Eben - und dieser ist hoffentlich nach dem Gusto der Gäste zu bereitet worden :m

Ansonsten gibts zu dem Bild ja wenig zu sagen - typisches vor die Linse halten und von daher schwer zu schätzen was nun der Wahrheit näher kommt.... 180cm und 21kg jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stimmt das Gewicht nicht richtig , da der Kopf, wie der Gastwirt schreibt, Ca. 45cm breit - nicht lang - gewesen ist.
> Bei einem so breiten Kopf wird er sich sicher mit dem Gewicht vertan haben.



45 cm breit kann ich mir auch net vorstellen - ich denke bei der Anzahl der "komischen" Informationen :

FAKE - da versucht sich jemand wichtig zu machen.


----------



## wolf86 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

es ist definitiv ein traumfisch den ich auch gern mal fangen würd. aber 1,80m und 21kg definitiv nicht. entweder is der fisch kleiner und gut fotografiert oder wirklich 1,80m und schlecht fotografiert |supergri

ne also wie gesagt toller fisch aber man sollte auch bei wahren angaben bleiben. ich hab gestern nämlich auch nen 90cm barsch gefangen und mach keinen meter-barsch draus


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

@wolf 86
Warum nimmst du denn so kleine Fische mit |kopfkrat


----------



## wasser-ralf (4. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Dieser Artikel ist es nicht wert, nach über 15 Monaten noch einmal diskutiert zu werden - abgesehen von dem Umstand, dass der Artikel  in meinen Augen auch noch journalistisch miserabel aufgemacht ist.
Davon abgesehen, dass das angegebene Gewicht niemals zu der angegebenen Läng passen kann, wäre dies der mit Abstand neu aufgestellte Weltrekord. Dies wäre mit Sicherheit nicht nur so lapidar durch eine regionale Presse gegangen.

Es stellt sich seriös betrachtet auch die Frage, ob eine Hechtdame wirklich so lang werden kann. Vor einigen Jahren gab mal eine Studie, welche sich mit Weltrekord – Hechten beschäftigte. Leider finde ich gerade die Quelle nicht mehr und bekomme es auch nicht mehr genau zusammen. Aber Derzeit lag der anerkannte Weltrekord bei 1,51m bei etwa 35(?)kg, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gefangen in einem Schwedischen See in den 1960ger Jahren.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte nicht auch im Zuge der Klimaerwärmung ein Hecht auf solche Maße kommen zumal sich die Wachstumsphasen verlängern??


 
Selbs wenn die Hechte auf dieses Maß abwachsen würden stimmen immer noch die Proportionen nicht!
1,80m zu 21kg = das passt hinten und vorn nicht....


----------



## wasser-ralf (4. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

@ mmaier1, wie schon gesagt müsste ich ersteinmal etwas stöbern, um die Studie wieder aufzutreiben. Ich weiß momentan nicht, wo das genau war.

Fakt ist aber, dass ein 1,80m Hecht ein absolut neuer Weltrekord wäre, welcher auch mit der angemessenen Furore gefeiert worden wäre.
Ich bezweifle aber trotzdem, dass es bei dem entsprechenden Angeldruck in Europa einen solchen Ausnahmefisch, selbst wenn es biologisch möglich wäre, geben könnte.

Schau Dir doch die aktuellen Rekordlisten in Europa an. Die größten liegen in den letzten Jahren da bei etwa 1,35m und auch das sind schon Ausnahmefische.

Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass Dorsche beispilsweise aus rein biologischer Sicht bis zu 2m Länge erreichen können. Hast Du je von einem solch kapitalen Fang, egal ob von Sport- oder Berufsfischer gehört?


----------



## wasser-ralf (4. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Nachtrag - ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich klimatische Verändereungen so kurzfristig auf das Wachstum von Hechten auswirken könnten. Da gibt es einfach biologische Grenzen, welche sich nicht einfach so verschieben lassen.
Anders sieht es meiner Meinung nach mit dem Zusammenhang von Klima und Lebensbedingungen/-grundlagen aus. Eine geringe Erwärmung kann da schon zu eine Verschiebung zugunsten der einen oder anderen Spezies füheren. Als Beispiel kann in dem Fall der Wels stehen, welcher sich durch günstigere Wachstums- und Vermehrungsbedingungen auch bei uns in Deutschland in Bestandsdichte und Größe enorm entwickelt hat.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Sowas ähnliches gabs bei uns vor ein paar Jahren auch. Hier wurde ein 1,06 Meter langer Hecht gefangen, und die Presse machte mal eben 1,60 Meter draus.


----------



## raxrue (10. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Kein Wunder das in Mecklenburg immer weniger Fisch gefangen wird..die Riesen Hechte fressen alles weg...|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (10. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches gabs bei uns vor ein paar Jahren auch. Hier wurde ein 1,06 Meter langer Hecht gefangen, und die Presse machte mal eben 1,60 Meter draus.



ich denke eher, dass da was falsch verstanden wurde bei dem "Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen".

der angler war 1,80 groß


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denke eher, dass da was falsch verstanden wurde .....




Denk' ich auch.

Aus einsachtzehn wird schnell mal einsachtzig wenn man nicht richtig hinhört ....:m#t


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Vor Jahren war mal ein Lokalreporter bei meinen damaligen Chef, der hat ihn durch die Anlage geführt und echt eine Menge erzählt und der Reporter hat nichts aufgeschrieben. Ergebnis ein Haufen Mist stand in der Zeitung.
Das würde auch die 1,8m erklären ,einfach nicht hinhören Bilder machen und schon ist ein Artikel fertig.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Jan Eggers hat vor einigen Jahren einmal alle Kapitalen aus Europa zusammengetragen .... vielleicht findet einer von euch die im Netz.


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Aber zu 118 cm passt das Gewicht von 21 kg aber auch nicht ...




Na dann sind halt eben beide Angaben gelogen!
Du kannst noch so viel auf den 1,80 beharren aber das macht in nicht wahrscheinlicher. 1,80 sind nicht möglich, auch in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Reaktor 1 in Tschernobyl sind 1,80 nicht möglich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Aber zu 118 cm passt das Gewicht von 21 kg aber auch nicht ...




118 und 21 Pfund könnte gehen.|kopfkrat

Ansonsten ist eben beides gelogen, wie Ein_Angler schon sagt.:m


----------



## west1 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 118 und 21 Pfund könnte gehen.|kopfkrat



und das würde passen!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Und für einen vorsätzlichen Fake spricht die ausdrückliche Angabe das der Kopf 45 cm BREIT wäre
Wer schon einmal einen Grosshecht gesehen hat laufe nun in den Kellerklappe den Zollstock aus und vergleiche in Gedanken.

Das Ganze ist / war nur absolute Verarschung ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und für einen vorsätzlichen Fake spricht die ausdrückliche Angabe das der Kopf 45 cm BREIT wäre




Kommt auf den Betäubungsschlag an.


----------



## Angel55 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Um mal alle Zweifel hier aus dem Weg zu räumen und aufzuzeigen, dass da nichts mit Anglerlatein oder Fake zu tun hat:

*Erstens:*  Der Hecht ist sehr wohl größer als 1,18 cm, denn der Hr. Niemann hält  seine Arme ziemlich weit auseinander und da kann auch die  Fotoperspektive nicht viel gut machen.

*Zweitens:*  Kam er sicherlich schon ausgenommen (siehe eingefallener, leerer Bauch  & Schuppenaufrieb am Bauch durch Aufschneiden) dort an und wurde  dann nochmal auf 21 kg gewogen.

*Und Drittens:*  Für einen Hecht, der nach der Winterzeit generell abgemagert ist, weil  er den Winter lang von seinem Herbst-Speck zehren musste und hinzu noch  ausgenommen wurde, sind 21 kg doch noch recht viel, denke ich. Hätte man ihn im November statt im März an Land gezogen und unausgenommen gewogen, wäre er bei dieser Länge sicher auf seine 45 bis 50 kg gekommen.  Und da beschönige ich nichts.
Vielleicht war er der Stubenälteste vom See und hatte die perfekten Umstände so groß zu werden.

Schade  ist nur, dass er nicht präpariert und in ein Museum gebracht wurde. Da  hätte der Fischer oder Angler, der den rausgeholt hat, ruhig mal ne  Runde mitdenken können. Hechte ab 1 Meter schmecken sowieso zusehens  modrig und wenn er weg ist, ist er weg.
Im Museum aber hätten allerlei Angler und andere Menschen ihre wahre Freude am Bestaunen dieses Prachtexemplars gehabt.

Schade.

Meine Meinung: *Wahr*

Zweifelt mal nicht so viel. Nur  weil man selbst noch nie davon gehört hat und die Längenangabe  abweichend groß ist, heißt es auch in diesem Fall nicht, dass es soetwas  nicht gibt und niemals geben könnte. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

#d#d#d#d#d

antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Vielen Dank das du uns mit deinen ersten Beitrag wieder auf den rechten Weg zurückgebracht hast.

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an .... ach, lassen wir das.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

glückwunsch zum ersten beitrag!!!  |uhoh:


----------



## LOCHI (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Ich schaff mich weg |laola:
Wer hat dir denn den Humbug erzählt? #d


----------



## ernie1973 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

...und große Hechte schmecken auch nicht zunehmend "modrig" (allerdings schmecken mir persönlich auch die kleinen nicht!)!

Glückwunsch auch zum 1. Beitrag und Willkommen im Board!

Ernie


----------



## weserwaller (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Angel55 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: *Wahr*
> 
> Zweifelt mal nicht so viel. Nur  weil man selbst noch nie davon gehört hat und die Längenangabe  abweichend groß ist, heißt es auch in diesem Fall nicht, dass es soetwas  nicht gibt und niemals geben könnte.
> 
> Liebe Grüße




Herr Niemann Ihnen wollte natürlich keiner zu nahe treten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Ich glaube auch das dieser Hecht um die 50kg erreicht hätte. Vorausgesetzt er hätte seine Nahrung umgestellt und Blinker, dicke Grundbleie etc gefressen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Der Fisch war niemals 1,8m und wäre auch niemals 1,8m groß geworden. Ebenso stimmt keine weitere Angabe über den Fisch. Und da können hier noch 100 Seiten zu geschrieben wird. Es ist und bleibt ein offensichtlicher, peinlicher Fake.

Wenn ich so einen 1,8m Fisch fangen würde, dann würde ich so ein Big Game Stil Foto machen. Fisch in voller Länge neben mehreren Menschen. Bei großen Fischen erkennt man die wirklichen Maße nämlich viel besser, wenn keine "Tricks" beim Fotografieren gemacht werden.


----------



## Angel55 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Ja Danke erstmal für den herzlichen Empfang. 

Also ging so..

Ja, aber warum nicht ? Es gibt immer Ausnahme-Tiere, die über die vorgegebene Grenze ihrer genetischen Endgröße hinausschießen. Warum sollte es denn beim Hecht nicht so sein?

Und  im wohlgenährten Zustand würde ein 1,80 m Hecht durchaus seine 50 kg  auf die Waage bringen. Einfach weil es ein proportionales Gewicht zur  Körpermasse wäre. Und der brauch da keine Blinker & Bleie fressen @  D1985. Aber schön, dass du in den Möglichkeiten für Gewichtszunahme an  einem Hecht so kreativ bist. Vielleicht nimmt er auch Kreatin und macht  extremen Unterwasserkraftsport mit dicken Schiffsschrauben um seine  Muskelmasse und somit sein Gewicht zu puschen.. Vielleicht macht er auch  autogenes Training und suggeriert sich, fett zu sein.. ..oder wringt  dicke Barsche aus und schlürft das Fett...

Also ich kann mir  schon vorstellen, dass es Ausnahmefälle über der 150-160cm-Marke gibt.  Die halten sich wahrscheinlich bloß mehr in tieferen Freiwasserregionen  auf und reagieren nicht mehr auf gewöhnliche Kunstköder.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer den wo, wie gefangen hat.


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

das tut jetzt schon weh.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Oh man. Diese Märchen von den unfangbaren Fischen sind doch auch lächerlich. Und in den tiefen von irgendwechen Seen sind natürlich auch die großen Futterfischschwärme, die diese Hechte benötigen.

Und ausserdem kommt man ja weder mit Gummifisch und Bleikopf, noch mit Downrigger in größeren Seen auf Tiefe. Und Köderfische kann man ja auch auf keinen Fall so tief anbieten.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



antonio schrieb:


> das tut jetzt schon weh.
> 
> antonio



das selbe dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Angel55 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Ja ich mir auch. Aber musste damit D1985's tollen Einwurf nochmal unterstreichen.
Statt einfach zu sagen was er denkt, kommt da so'n infantil verbalisierter Dunst rüber.

Geht mal garnicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Da sind die Meinungen wohl unterschiedlich, welche Person in diesem Thread als erste Schwachsinn geschrieben hat.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Nabend,

Selbst wenn es außerhalb der Phantasie solch monströsen Hecht geben sollte.
Der auf dem Bild zählt sicher nicht dazu.
Amüsant auch die These das Hechte ab nen Meter modrig schmecken.Da zeigt sich das geballte Unwissen über den Hintergrund modrig schmeckender Fische.
Zusammen fällt das unter die Kategorie : Glauben ist nicht gleich Wissen!!


----------



## nostradamus (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Hallo,

ich kann mich nur anschließen: 

GLAUBE ICH NICHT

Gruß

NOSTA


----------



## lsski (3. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

OK ich löse mal auf ! nach 5543 Neugierigen.........

:m Der Artikel ist Online eine Woche zu früh raus *. *

"LVZ-Online, 24.03.2011, 12:08 Uhr"
( steht doch unten drunter )

April Aprli !

der hätte auch von Mir sein können weil es wird bestimmt noch weiter gepostet......he he he


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Mal abgesehen davon, das dieser Fall sicher gefaket ist:

Ich glaub auch, daß der ewige (Angel)-Rekord von 50 Pfund längst nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist!

Mir wurde aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle berichtet, daß von Berufsfischern in den Bodden immer wieder mal Hechte gefangen werden, die um die 30kg haben.
Nur machen die da kein großes Tammtamm draus!

Sie haben halt eine Einstellung als Angler.
:mKaum ein Bauer würde sich mit mit einer fußballgroßen Kartoffel fotographieren lassen...
(Wegen den berühmten Spruch ein eher blödes Beispiel, aber hoffentlich verständlich)

Und gerade die Fischer sind oft recht verschwiegene Menschen, die sich nicht gerne in die Karten gucken lassen!


Zu den "Unfangbaren":
Ein einem 3ha Weiher in meinem Verein hat ein ü80 Jähriger kürzlich einen 36Pfünder erwischt.
Dort wird viel auf Raubfisch geangelt und er selbst sitzt seit Jahren mehrfach pro Woche 8-10 Stunden an ein und dem gleichen Platz...

Übrigens wollte er den Fang geheim halten.
Nach zwei Wochen hat er das Schweigen doch nicht mehr ausgehalten...
Sein Bekannter war weniger diskret und nur so wurde es bekannt!

Zwei Dinge geben mir zu denken:
:mAn einem so kleinen Gewässer hätte ich niemals einen Fisch dieser Größenordnung vermutet!
Einen 20-25 Pfünder hätte ich da als absolutes Maximum gesehen.

(Wenn ich dran denke, daß im Verein eigentlich ICH für die großen Hechte  zuständig bin und den Weiher die letzten beiden Jahre völlig  vernachlässigt habe, wird mir ganz anders...#q#q#q)

:mWenn so viele, an so einem kleinen Tümpel, an dem Fisch vorbeigeangelt haben:
Was mag dann in Großgewässern, wie z.B. den Bodden noch so alles rumschwimmen???

Müssen ja nicht gleich 1,80 Meter sein...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Angel55 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

@Nachtschwärmer78: Hier ist der Hecht, der die Rekord-Liste anführt. Gefangen von Arno Wilhelm bei Dannstadt, Deutschland: Maße: 146 cm, 30,50 kg. Hier ist ein Bild ...und zur Größe des Weihers, wo er ihn gefangen hat, ist hier der Link. Allerdings musst du oben dann in der Adressleiste das ' Ã¤ ' von 'SegelfluggelÃ¤nde' durch ein ' ä ' ersetzen. Dann öffnet sich das Bild. Hier der Link .

Kaum zu glauben, dass dieser Riese in dieser kleinen Kiesgrube war. Allerdings hat er ihn wohl mit einem Netz gefangen und nicht mit der Angel. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass dieser Hecht dort drin war.

Jedoch melden ja nur insgesamt sehr wenige Angler ihre seltenen Fänge überhaupt an. Von daher denke ich auch, dass vergleichbare Fänge hier und da schon des öfteren gemacht wurden, darum bloß kein Terz gemacht wurde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Die Karpfenszene vermarktet ihre Fische gnadenlos. Und warum sollte das beim Raubfischangeln anders sein? Zumal es teilweise dieselben Firmen und dieselben Leute sind?

Wenn irgendein Teamangler, Ladenbesitzer, Guide, oder sonst wer, solche Ausnahmefische fängt, dann werden wir es erfahren.

@ Nachtschwärmer,

Hat den Hecht Jemand gesehen und wie wurde der gewogen?
Bei uns geistern auch eine Menge Geschichten von "normal Anglern" (paar Tage im Jahr los, einfaches Geschirr, Rute rein und Bier auf...) umher. Es sind nicht selten Geschichten von Fischen (oftmals Karpfen) die dann gleich mehr als doppelt so schwer sind, wie die Fische der Karpfenangler.

Warum fängt die Rod Pod Fraktion in einem Gewässer nur Fische bis eben über 20 Pfd. Die Klappstuhlfraktion jedoch +50 Pfd Fische? |rolleyes

Es ist ein ganz normales Phänomen. Wenn man Jahrezehntelang nur 5-8 Pfünder fängt, dann sieht jeder 20er aus wie ein Monsterfisch. Billige Waagen, oder das schlichte Vertauschen von KG und Pfund machen dann eine wieder so eine Geschichte draus. |bla:

Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber es sind immer wieder dieselben Geschichten (alte Leute fangen Riesenfische) die bei näherer Betrachtung immer falsch sind. Deshalb hör ich bei sowas garnichtmehr hin. 

Entweder derjenige zeigt ein vernünftiges Bild + hat eine vernünftige Waage... 

...oder es ist, schlicht und ergreifend, nicht passiert.


----------



## antonio (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

es ist doch ganz einfach.
fische sind die einzigen lebewesen, die nach dem tod noch wachsen.

antonio


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Karpfenszene vermarktet ihre Fische gnadenlos. Und warum sollte das beim Raubfischangeln anders sein? Zumal es teilweise dieselben Firmen und dieselben Leute sind?
> 
> Wenn irgendein Teamangler, Ladenbesitzer, Guide, oder sonst wer, solche Ausnahmefische fängt, dann werden wir es erfahren.



Da bin ich völlig Deiner Meinung!
Denen geht es rein ums Marketing.

Hatte mal ein Gespräch mit einem Firmenmitarbeiter, der für die Teamangler zuständig war:
Was die für eine Erwartungshaltung haben...
Die Jungs stehen echt unter Druck!
Ich weiß auch, daß dort oft gewaltig beschissen wird.
Und das was man mitbekommt ist sicher nur die Spitze des Eisbergs...
Halt wie im Radsport.



> @ Nachtschwärmer,
> 
> Hat den Hecht Jemand gesehen und wie wurde der gewogen?
> Bei uns geistern auch eine Menge Geschichten von "normal Anglern" (paar Tage im Jahr los, einfaches Geschirr, Rute rein und Bier auf...) umher. Es sind nicht selten Geschichten von Fischen (oftmals Karpfen) die dann gleich mehr als doppelt so schwer sind, wie die Fische der Karpfenangler.
> ...



Auch das seh ich im Prinzip ganz genauso.

Viele machen das nicht mal mit Absicht, sonder wissen, wie von Dir bemerkt, nicht mal daß Ihre Waage nicht kg, sondern lbs anzeigt...|rolleyes

Oder sie schätzen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, haben aber ein schlechtes Augenmaß:
Hab da schon fassungslose Gesichter gesehen, nachdem sie (m)eine Waage benutzt haben...
Die haben das wirklich geglaubt!

Zu meiner Geschichte:
Der Fänger ist keiner, mit dem man etwas zu tun haben will...|uhoh:
Fotos gibt es, aber die werde ich kaum so schnell zu Gesicht bekommen.
Diejenigen die sie gesehen haben, bestätigen aber alle, daß es ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch war.

Wie groß er wirklich war, sei jetzt einfach mal dahingestellt.

Allerdings hab ich schon mal am Wahrheitsgehalt über einen anderen, von ihm gefangenen Kapitalen, gehabt.
Den wollte er auch geheim halten, dann machte es die Runde.
Da ich diese Fotos inzwischen kenne, halte ich jetzt lieber meine Klappe...
Seine Gewichtsangabe war völlig realistisch.
Ich werde genauso wenig jemanden der Lüge bezichtigen, wie ich ein Gewicht einfach so glaube!

Für mich sind das nette Geschichten.
Kann so sein, muß aber nicht.

Es gibt auch viele, die Neid oder Konkurrenz fürchten und deshalb über (wirkliche) Kapitale schweigen.
Oder einfach, weil sie sich im stillen freuen.

Ich mach auch erst seit ca. zwei Jahren Fotos:
Vorher hatte ich kein Fotohandy.
Und ich war es irgendwann leid, hinter vorgehaltener Hand, regelmäßig als Lügner bezeichnet zu werden...
War dann sehr schnell Ruhe.|rolleyes

Wollte mit meinem Betrag eigentlich nur sagen, daß es sehr wohl Fische geben kann, die alles sprengen, was man sich absolut, oder an einem bestimmten Gewässer, vorstellen kann!
Jahrhundertfische, wie z.B. die Bachforelle mit ü30Pfd aus der Mur.
Die ist offiziell anerkannt!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da bin ich völlig Deiner Meinung!
> Denen geht es rein ums Marketing.
> 
> Hatte mal ein Gespräch mit einem Firmenmitarbeiter, der für die Teamangler zuständig war:
> ...



Da bin ich 100%ig deiner Meinung. Ich habe auch einen großen Karpfenangler Bekanntenkreis, inklusive zig Teamangelern und Teamführern und Berichteschreibern usw.

Wenn man da mal hinter die Kulissen schaut, dann kann ein normal denkender Mensch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Ich hab mich z.B. immer gewundert, warum unsere 25 Pfd. Fische auf unseren Fotos immer so riesig aussehen. Und in einem Bekannten HH Karpfen Angelladen hat mein Angelkumpel mal ein paar Fangbilder gezeigt. Einstimmige Meinung, das es alles +30 Pfd Fische waren. Stimme aber nicht, alles Gewichte von Anfang 20 bis Ende 20 Pfund...

Scheinen wohl ein paar mehr Angler bei ihren Fischen das eine oder andere Pfund drauf zu addieren. #d

Hat bei mir dazu geführt, das ich mich aus dem Karpfenangelkreis komplett raushalte und dieses Jahr etwa 2x auf Karpfen geangelt habe. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust.

Dem Rest von deinem Posting stimme ich auch zu. Nur gehen mir durch einschlägige Erfahrungen diese Geschichten tierisch auf den Sac*, wo mal wieder Klappstuhlangler angeblich irgendwelche Teichrekorde gefangen haben. Bilder und Fangberichte von der Renterfraktion mit ihren 40 Pfündern und +50 gibt es auch immer mal wieder.

Ich habe in meinem Leben noch nicht ein einziges mal mit irgendwelchen Fängen, weder Anzahl, noch Länge, noch Gewicht in irgendeiner Form gelogen, oder betrogen. Und ich dachte auch, das es der Normalfall ist...

Deshalb weitet sich bei mir immer die Halsschlagader bei solchen Geschichten.

Und mein Angelkollege und ich waren immer sehr verschwiegen. Auch in unserem sehr großen Bekanntenkreis von Anglern (jeglicher Couleur). Geht einem aber auch irgendwann auf die Nerven, wenn man, obwohl man Grade aus einem 250 ha See den dritt größten Karpfen beim zweiten Versuch gefangen hat, sich irgendwelches Gelaber von der Amateurfraktion anhören muss...

Irgendwann hatten wir die Nase voll und sind in das rumgerprahle der anderen mit eingestiegen. Nur dass das wir teilweise halt wirklich irgendwelche Fische gefangen haben, wo andere gleich losrennen und ein Bericht für einschlägige Zeitschriften schreiben. Dann hiess es wir wären arrogant und es drehe sich alles ums Angeln. Lächerlich.

Deshalb, wenn ich Fangberichte oder Gewichtsangaben von Leuten hören die keine gute Qualitätswaage haben ---> Ein Ohr rein, anderes Ohr raus. Interessiert mich einfach nicht.

Edit: es geht ja ausserdem sowieso nicht *nur* um das Gewicht von irgendwelchen Fischen. Natur, draussen sein, Freundschaften usw. sind für mich ein weiterer sehr wichtiger Teil beim Angeln. Nur leider scheinen das viele nicht mehr zu begreifen oder müssen sich über ihre Fänge profilieren.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

8 seiten über den 2,8m hecht sollte jetzt aber reichen........


----------



## LOCHI (4. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

#6#6#6

So ne gequirlte ******* hab ich lang net gelesen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

@LOCHI
Keine Ahnung, wen oder was Du meinst, oder was Du uns damit sgen willst.#c

@dorschwilli 306
Genau! Drum sind wir inzwischen OT.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Edit: es geht ja ausserdem sowieso nicht *nur* um das Gewicht von irgendwelchen Fischen. Natur, draussen sein, Freundschaften usw. sind für mich ein weiterer sehr wichtiger Teil beim Angeln. Nur leider scheinen das viele nicht mehr zu begreifen oder müssen sich über ihre Fänge profilieren.


#6

Genau so seh ich das auch!

Ich bin halt ein Angelverrückter...|rolleyes
Weil´s "Gesamtpaket" Spaß macht!

Darum befasse ich mich auch lieber mit der Theorie, oder schreib ellenlange Texte im Anglerboard als mich von der Glotze (hab ich gar nicht:vik berieseln zu lassen!
Und es gibt (fast) kein Wetter das mich vom Angeln abhält.

Deswegen fang ich halt auch mehr als andere und oft die dickeren Fische.

Und auch ich bin natürlich immer darauf aus meine PBs zu knachen, oder einen neuen Vereinrekord aufzustellen!
Nur werde ich nicht anfangen, da irgendwelche (Kilo)Gramm oder Zentimeter dazuzudichten.

Verlorene Fische wachsen in meinen Gedanken sicher auch manchmal.#c
Aber gemessen ist gemessen!
Das bleibt wie es ist.

Bin doch nicht bescheutert:
Meinen besten Hecht schätzen auf dem Foto fast alle auf mindestens 25Pfund.
Niemand könnte mir etwas anderes beweisen...

Er hatte aber nur gute 17Pfd.
Wenn ich die 20er Marke geknackt hab, kann ich mich, ob mit oder ohne Foto öffentlich darüber freuen!
Nach einer Lüge halt nicht mehr...

Ich müsste meinen Jubel unterdrücken, und ganz cool sagen:
"Pah, da hab ich schon größere erwischt..."

Dabei spielt die Größe doch nur eine (wichtige) Nebenrolle!
Ein hart erkämpfter Kleiner hat für mich viel mehr Wert als ein kapitaler Zufalls- oder Glücksfang!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Allround Angla (5. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Komisch das dieser Rekord Fisch in keiner Angelzeitschrift veröfentlicht wurde....XD


----------



## patricka1982 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Das mit dem Bild ist nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen...mir ist es erst kürzlich mit einem Jugendmitglied passiert...Er fing in meinem Beisein seinen ersten Zander...gemessen 60cm Gewicht etwas weniger als 3 Pfund...wenn ich mir das Bild im Nachhinein ansehe und jeder der es gesehen hat, wird der Zander auf nen knappen Meter mit min 10 Pfund geschätzt und das nur weil er beim Knippsen die Arme leicht gestreckt nach vorne hatte...

Hier sehe ich es genauso da werden aus 1,3m auch ganz leicht gleich mal 1,8m im Bild...


----------



## Franky (5. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Fakt ist - glaub ich für alle ersichtlich - dass das eine gewalte Hechtlady ist, die man in die Kamera hält.
Fraglich für mich: wo wie und von wem gefangen. Im Bericht steht was von "Lieferant" und "auf Eis geliefert". Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Hobbyangler seinen Fang auf Eis an ein Restaurant verschifft... Könnte für starke Probleme sorgen /bzw gesorgt haben können 
Ebenfalls fraglich sind für mich die Maße. Länge und Gewicht passen einfach mal nicht zusammen. Aufgrund der Perspektive ist ein sauberes "rückrechnen" auch nicht wirklich möglich. Wenn ich das auch richtig "recherchiert" habe, ist der bisherige Rekordhecht aus der Region im Tollensesee von 1,43 m gefangen worden (für mich ein realistisches Maß). 
Alles Spekulieren hilft nicht - das Vieh ist seit über 18 Monaten wahrscheinlich die letzte Reise durch die Kanalisation gegangen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Fangbilder wird es von mir nie geben. Ich angel für mich und nicht für die Allgemeinheit.



Fotos sind für mich Erinnerungsstücke.
Ab und zu seh ich sie mir an, und dabei kommt vieles wieder hoch, das ich vergessen hatte.
Inzwischen bereue ich, über zwanzig Jahre lang, meine Fänge nicht fotographiert zu haben.
Viel schöne Erlebnisse hab ich fast vergessen.
Beim Anblick eines Fotos, fallen sofort alle Detail wieder ein!

Und ab und zu mal ein paar Fangfotos von Bekannten anzuschauen find ich auch nett!

Nervig find ich aber diejenigen, die an der linken A-Backe die Brieftasche und an der rechten ihr Fotoalbum haben, daß sie jedem, unaufgefordert, unter die Nase halten müssen...#d




> Aber was mich viel mehr stört ist die Gewichtsangabe in Pfund. Wo  gibt es eigentlich noch Waagen zu kaufen die in Pfund wiegen? Wenn man  viele Texte liest, kann man kaum glauben das diejenigen überhaupt in der  Lage sind KG in Pfund korrekt umzurechnen.... denn nur so kann man sich  die teilweise absurden Angaben erklären.



Bei den Pfundangaben ist es so, daß es zwei verschiedene gibt:
Das englische  Pfund (1 Pound = 0,453 592 370 kg) und das deutsche Pfund: Das sind 500g!

In Deutschland werden die Fische oft in (deutschen) Pfund angegeben. 
Die Umrechnung schaffen wohl noch die meisten...

Pfund ist, regional unterschiedlich, eine durchaus übliche Maßangabe!
Beim Metzger bestell ich z.B. auch zwei Pfund Hackfleisch und kein Kilo.

Bei Fischen hat es sich so eingebürgert, weil es sich besser anhört und, wenn man keine Dezimalwerte (also die Nachkommastellen) angeben will, exakter ist.
Mir persönlich gefällt es besser von knapp/gut 11 Pfund zu hören, als von 5,4 oder 5,6kg...

Digitalwaagen lassen sich i.d.R. mit einem (unbemerkten) Knopdruck von kg auf lbs (Pounds) umstellen.
Hab aber schon öfter (z.T sehr billige) Zeigerwaagen gesehen, die in in lbs skaliert waren.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Hab eine analoge, englische Reuben Heaton Waage, welche in KG und Lbs. Anzeigt.



> Dabei spielt die Größe doch nur eine (wichtige) Nebenrolle!
> Ein hart erkämpfter Kleiner hat für mich viel mehr Wert als ein kapitaler Zufalls- oder Glücksfang!



So siehts aus!
Was hab ich mich über den ersten Karpfen voll aus dem Strom gefreut. Und der war nun auch nicht besonders groß.

Auch wenn Zufallsfänge mal nett sind. Sie sind halt nicht gezielt beangelt und eben Zufall. Freu mich schon drüber, hat nur dann weniger mit Können, als mit Glück zu tun.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Dir ist schon klar, das du bei Kilo zu Pfund die Zahl größer machst, während du sie bei Kilo zu Zentner kleiner machst?

Für mich hört sich eine Pfund Rotfeder jedenfalls besser an, als eine hundertstel Zentner Rotfeder. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

Nabend,

Pfund fürs Ego?? Wohl kaum.....
Ich kenne Fangbücher aus den 30ern. Schon damals wurde alles in Pfund angegeben.Ich angel seit über 40 Jahren. Habe ich 40 Jahre fürs Ego geangelt??
Im Nahrungsmittebereich wird heute ebnso noch in Pfund gerechnet , sogar noch ausgebildet.



> Auch ist das Pfund in D schon lange abgeschafft. Dauert wohl immer ein paar Generationen bis es sich durchgesetzt hat.


Solange die neuen Generationen ebenfalls in Pfund rechnen mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Wenns einer keinen Minderheit stört - na meinen Segen haben se.Solln se rechnen womit se wollen....
Ob beim Angler , beim Bäcker , beim Fleischer oder Milchbauern usw..... Pfund bleibt Pfund und wird nicht aussterben....


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Riesenhecht mit 1,80 m gefangen*

jaja, und dann gibts da noch die englischen Pfunde und noch andere Pfunde, die nicht aussterben. Aber das ist, glaube ich, ein anderes Thema|supergri
Gruß A.


----------

